# Buena Vista is Awesome.



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Just wanted to make a public declaration of my BV Envy. I worked up there this fall on the next phase of the whitewater park and spent the entire time wishing I had never moved down valley back in '98. I even had Selby out showing me property. BV kicks total ass. BV is not the problem. I am. Ever since I moved away I have become a total class II bed-wetter. Just ask JV. I could not even keep myself out of the S Bend hole on my one Numbers run for the entire season. If I moved back to BV I would have to make excuses all the time for why I am not up paddling Lake Creek every night. I can just stay safe and sound down here in Salida with the artists and playboaters. Wow, it feels better to have that off my chest....


----------



## bigwatertoby (Nov 8, 2008)

I will have to second that one. Grew up there (with JV and Coby and a few others...) and do miss it a lot.


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Yes, many things about BV are pretty damn awesome - especially if you have the JV/Cobe back country hook for the winter.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

There is a lot going on down in the whitewater park right now. Here is a pic from yesterday:









and now it is going to be even more awesome,
thanks Mike!


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Buena Vista is awesome (period) - I just love the way you wrote that Harv... I was in Reno for the big snow in early Dec when this thread first hit the streets so I did not see it to make a comment!!!

All kiddin aside the work that Harv, the Selbys, and everyone involved amazes me every time the next "update" of the BV park happens. For the summer of 2010 it looks like 2 totally new spots and they re worked 2 of the other spots... Should make a great park even better!! 

Good work boys and thanks for yet another round of new spots and updates!!!! I cant wait until run off and we see how the new park is working but until then I will just have to fill the void with pow lines in the BC.. Harv when you get done let me know lets get in some pow!!


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Yea the past couple of days in the BC here around BV did not suck... I timed it for you guys - it take me 30 min to get here once I walk out the door of my house....


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

sweet pic NEK. I am going to rally with you boys. Maybe next week once we get things under control in BV.


----------



## bigwatertoby (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice V!! RAGIN'


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

So, hard to tell for sure from the photo, but... is there any good paddling in BV right now? Is the upper hole in?


----------



## Dwave (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey, could you guys come down here and talk some sense into the Durango City Council? We need to get our shit together and figure our "park" out.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

leif said:


> So, hard to tell for sure from the photo, but... is there any good paddling in BV right now? Is the upper hole in?


Nah, too low (aprox. 80 cfs)


----------



## Philthy (Apr 30, 2004)

*BV is awesome*

I concur with all for the love of BV. BV was the first place I came to in Colorado after moving from Maine. Now being a Salidian, the creeks are far, #'s is far, and the play hole is easy and safe. WTF


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

RDNEK said:


> Buena Vista is awesome (period) - I just love the way you wrote that Harv...


 Hey NEK....how do you say "Jedi Mind Trick" in Buena Vista?


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Ok... 

Now there is very good food here in BV at the Brew pub, Asian Palate, the Garage, and the Green.. But there is yet another reason that BV is awsome(.) and saliva is well just a another town at the exit end of Chaffee Co...

I dont think anyone in salider even has the foresite, tools, or ability to come up with a dish a epic as the Ed.. This is not a dish born from playboatin and painted light bulbs....

Yet another reason to use harv's words "BV is awsome(.)"

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f13/the-best-in-paddling-28810.html


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

A W E S O M E (.)


----------



## bigwatertoby (Nov 8, 2008)

Youre killing me V!! I haven't had a Mr. Ed in years. You are right...remember all those midnight caynon runs followed by Ed's at the Smoke.....MMMMMMMM


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Toby you know the best times at the gunsmoke were in high school after a bunch of little kings. Then headin over to the gunsmoke to visit Sandoval when he was workin there... 

Why the hell is that place not open 24/7 anymore??


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

We are done in the river as of today. Some bank work left over the next couple of days. NEK, we set some custom, Buff Joe's, tie off rocks in the bank, just below the bottom drop on Friday....my invoice is in the mail....


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

*Nice work!*



Mike Harvey said:


> We are done in the river as of today. Some bank work left over the next couple of days. NEK, we set some custom, Buff Joe's, tie off rocks in the bank, just below the bottom drop on Friday....my invoice is in the mail....


Took a sunset walk down by yer work tonight Mike. Looks great! Can't wait to watch the water come up this spring. The bottom drop looks like it has a blunt shoulder on player's right already... That feature looks like it could be really powerful. We figured a 10' wave for sure. 
P.


----------



## bigwatertoby (Nov 8, 2008)

Can't wait to see it. Sounds like a "job well done" is due. V-little kings+mr. ed = proud to be an okie from miskokie on the jukebox.


----------



## ag3dw (May 13, 2006)

Looks like the water managers turned it down for the work. Are they done with the water they had to move this winter or will it bump back up? And/or is there a feature for super low flow? Can't wait to test it out. Way to go!


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

This is exciting for paddling in BV, and another feature to make me miss the fact that I could hit the BV park on lunch break when I used to work up there. Can't wait to check it out even though I'm farther away now...I only playboated in a hole twice last summer - yikes, a sure sign that CB-boater-itis is setting in.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

ag3dw said:


> Looks like the water managers turned it down for the work. Are they done with the water they had to move this winter or will it bump back up? And/or is there a feature for super low flow? Can't wait to test it out. Way to go!


I don't have any good info on projected flows, maybe Mike H. or R'nek know something. 

As for low flow play... There are definitely a couple nicely shaped spots but of course they aren't going to provide much power or energy. I would guess that with good technique you could squeeze out some blunts and loops. Its freakin cold and windy over here right now though. 


P.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

not sure about the flows. what is in the river right now is pure native water, i.e. no release at all.


----------

